# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  CSD-WIRELESS

## CamClone

{ Kati andistoixo ..pou omws tha kratisei gia panda FREE ginetai edw sto Hrakleio, ! osoi taxidepsete Hrakleio kriti kai pate me laptop i pda ston xwro girw apo to panepistimio ...anoikste tis keraies !

Eimai stin euxaristi thesi na sas anakoinwsw oti sto Hrakleio tsi Kritis edw kai liges meres anevike psila stous ouranous to "CSD-WIRELESS" ena mi kerdoskopiko diktio pou apoteleitai apo 2 {!!!} Access points stin perioxi tou Panepistimiiou kritis girw apo tin Leoforo Knossou - Fortetsa - 8o Likio hrakleiou, 

Osoi menete sto HRAKLEIO tis kritis kai exete periergeia na deite ti simainei FREE wireless INTERNET kai LAN of uch.gr tote pigainete konda sto ktirio stin knossou kai rithmiste : 

Asyrmato dyktio : CSD-WIRELESS 
Channel : 6 
Gateway Router : 147.52.17.1 
IP Address range : 147.52.17.140 ews 150 . 

Apotelesma : osa foititoudia menoun ekei konda kanooun wireless party ! videoconference se epipedo Internet pleon .....kai oxi mono topiko dyktio ! sta 11 MBps .....an pianete kalo sima ! 
---- STATISTICA XRHSHS DYKTIOU INTERNET --- 
http://netmon.grnet.gr/traffic/heraklio ... et.gr.html 
--- {*} --- 
Mexri stigmis stin Ellada yparxoun 2 WI-FI dyktia pou prosferooun DWREAN PROSBASH STO INTERNET 

1} Sto AERODROMIO TWN SPATWN { me auto configure IP } 
2} Sto Panepistimeio tsi kritis { me static IP address se epipedo internet! 
3} Sto spiti mou { me LAN me 30 GB Video-Mp3 arxeia kai ISDN access} 

kales giortes !!!!

----------


## trendy

Παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ μη γράφετε ΜΠΑΡΟΥΦΕΣ. Το δίκτυο που αναφέρετε πιο πάνω ως csd-wireless δεν λειτουργεί. Η λειτουργία του ήταν εντελώς πειραματική και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει τσουλήσει από τους admins του τμήματος επιστήμης υπολογιστών. Έχει περιοριστεί σε ένα υπόγειο του πανεπιστημίου αλλά φαίνεται πως οι φήμες κυκλοφορούν πιο γρήγορα από τα ραδιοκύματα. Σκοπός του δεν είναι η σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ όσων περνάνε από το πανεπιστήμιο για βόλτα αλλά η εξυπηρέτηση των φοιτητών του τμήματος μιας και διαφαίνεται πρόβλημα με την αναλογία των εισακτέων ανά υπολογιστή. Πειραματικά λειτουργεί το ασύρματο φοιτητικό δίκτυο Ηρακλείου, το οποίο μόλις ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει, θα επεκταθεί και σε μη πανεπιστημιακούς, χωρίς σύνδεση ίντερνετ (αλλιώς θα μας έκλειναν μέσα).
Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να σταματήσουν οι ράδιο αρβύλες.

Με τιμή,
Παναγιώτης Παληάς
φοιτητής Επ.Υπολογιστών

----------


## CamClone

> Παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ μη γράφετε ΜΠΑΡΟΥΦΕΣ. Το δίκτυο που αναφέρετε πιο πάνω ως csd-wireless δεν λειτουργεί. Η λειτουργία του ήταν εντελώς πειραματική και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει τσουλήσει από τους admins του τμήματος επιστήμης υπολογιστών. Έχει περιοριστεί σε ένα υπόγειο του πανεπιστημίου αλλά φαίνεται πως οι φήμες κυκλοφορούν πιο γρήγορα από τα ραδιοκύματα. Σκοπός του δεν είναι η σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ όσων περνάνε από το πανεπιστήμιο για βόλτα αλλά η εξυπηρέτηση των φοιτητών του τμήματος μιας και διαφαίνεται πρόβλημα με την αναλογία των εισακτέων ανά υπολογιστή. Πειραματικά λειτουργεί το ασύρματο φοιτητικό δίκτυο Ηρακλείου, το οποίο μόλις ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει, θα επεκταθεί και σε μη πανεπιστημιακούς, χωρίς σύνδεση ίντερνετ (αλλιώς θα μας έκλειναν μέσα).
> Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να σταματήσουν οι ράδιο αρβύλες.
> 
> Με τιμή,
> Παναγιώτης Παληάς
> φοιτητής Επ.Υπολογιστών


 filtate panagioti :
Egrapsa oti eida egw proswpika { profanws to dyktio ekeino to apogeuma pou episkeptika to ypogeio tou csd stin knossou epaizei kai mou proksenise to endiaferon giauto alwste to anefera sto forum edw , den ekana kamia episimi anakoinwsi mias kai DEX EXW kamia apolytws sxesi me to csd-wirelless . Radio arvila den einai o swstos oros omws . Prepei na "anexteis" ton enthousiasmo mou omws pou me ekane na grapsw tis plirofories pou vrika san aneksartitos ...anazititis .
Twra to "csd-wirelless" den leiroourgei pleon public oute sto ypogeio  :: 
Den tha prepei na karadikazeis kapoion pou apla anakalypse kati , an den thelate na matheutei auto to "mustiko" as frondizate na MHN TO EIXATE PUBLIC , as vazate oria sta MAC addresses kai sto Bandwidth.


ThE EnD

----------


## trendy

Δηλαδή όπου εσύ βλέπεις δίκτυο το στέλνεις και στα forum;




> { Kati andistoixo ..pou omws tha kratisei gia panda FREE ginetai edw sto Hrakleio, ! osoi taxidepsete Hrakleio kriti kai pate me laptop i pda ston xwro girw apo to panepistimio ...anoikste tis keraies !
> 
> Eimai stin euxaristi thesi na sas anakoinwsw oti sto Hrakleio tsi Kritis edw kai liges meres anevike psila stous ouranous to "CSD-WIRELESS" ena mi kerdoskopiko diktio pou apoteleitai apo 2 {!!!} Access points stin perioxi tou Panepistimiiou kritis girw apo tin Leoforo Knossou - Fortetsa - 8o Likio hrakleiou,


Το μη-κερδοσκοπικό μου άρεσε πολύ



> Osoi menete sto HRAKLEIO tis kritis kai exete periergeia na deite ti simainei FREE wireless INTERNET kai LAN of uch.gr tote pigainete konda sto ktirio stin knossou kai rithmiste : 
> 
> Asyrmato dyktio : CSD-WIRELESS 
> Channel : 6 
> Gateway Router : 147.52.17.1 
> IP Address range : 147.52.17.140 ews 150 . 
> 
> Apotelesma : osa foititoudia menoun ekei konda kanooun wireless party ! videoconference se epipedo Internet pleon .....kai oxi mono topiko dyktio ! sta 11 MBps .....an pianete kalo sima ! 
> ---- STATISTICA XRHSHS DYKTIOU INTERNET --- 
> http://netmon.grnet.gr/traffic/heraklio ... et.gr.html


Την επόμενη φορά που το csd θα κάνει δοκιμές σε wireless θα βγάλει δελτίο τύπου. 
Είναι τεράστια ράδιο αρβύλα αυτό που έγραψες, γιατί κάνεις κάποιον άσχετο να νομίζει ότι το Ηράκλειο είναι ο παράδεισος του ίντερνετ και δη του ασύρματου. ΑΝ κάποτε δουλέψει το wireless του csd θα είναι μόνο για τους φοιτητές, γιατί για αυτούς φτιάχνεται. Αλλά περιπτώσεις όπως εσύ που τριγυρνάς με το laptop και κάνεις survey μάλλον καθυστερούν φοβερά τη διαδικασία (εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι δε σε πήραν πρέφα οι admins). Γιατί πάνω απ'όλα αυτό το δίκτυο πρέπει να είναι ασφαλές. 

Τέλος να μη γίνεται σύγχηση του csd-wireless με το ασύρματο φοιτητικό δίκτυο Ηρακλείου. Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα! Βασική διαφορά τους ότι το πρώτο ΘΑ προορίζεται για το χώρο του πανεπιστημίου μόνο και για φοιτητές μόνο, ενώ το δεύτερο θα εκτείνεται σε όλη την πόλη και θα δέχεται όλους τους χρήστες.[/quote]

----------


## Dromeas

Exm, teliosate?!...

----------

